# "Account needs attention" on my debit card i get paid on



## samman229 (4 mo ago)

I changed my debit card to my new one and as soon as I did the red letters "account needs attention" came up and when I clicked on it, nothing happens. I cant delete it or edit it. I've called Uber support and they told me its a known issue and that they are working on it. Been working on it for 2 days and still haven't fixed it? Sounds fishy!!!! Is anyone else experiencing the same issue with their debit card they get instant pay on????


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

samman229 said:


> Been working on it for 2 days and still haven't fixed it? Sounds fishy!!!! Is anyone else experiencing the same issue with th


Of course it sounds fishy…
you can bet they haven’t even begun to work on it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't use the app try the website. Partners.uber.com


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

It takes time to update banking info to prevent fraud.

Don't worry, you earnings are safe, with me. 😄


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

samman229 said:


> I changed my debit card to my new one and as soon as I did the red letters "account needs attention" came up and when I clicked on it, nothing happens. I cant delete it or edit it. I've called Uber support and they told me its a known issue and that they are working on it. Been working on it for 2 days and still haven't fixed it? Sounds fishy!!!! Is anyone else experiencing the same issue with their debit card they get instant pay on????


Yeah, you need to tell them you need to speak with someone in accounts and most of the time they will transfer you.

It might take a few calls but can be done and accounts can fix the issue.

The system flagged you, so it has disabled your instant pay.


----------



## Ddcore (4 mo ago)

samman229 said:


> I changed my debit card to my new one and as soon as I did the red letters "account needs attention" came up and when I clicked on it, nothing happens. I cant delete it or edit it. I've called Uber support and they told me its a known issue and that they are working on it. Been working on it for 2 days and still haven't fixed it? Sounds fishy!!!! Is anyone else experiencing the same issue with their debit card they get instant pay on????


Me too its been 2 weeks now …. They not fixing this apparently


----------



## samman229 (4 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't use the app try the website. Partners.uber.com


Thank you! That website almost worked! It listed all my payout cards but non of them were any good still and it still wouldn't let me add a payout method, even though the option is there to


----------



## samman229 (4 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yeah, you need to tell them you need to speak with someone in accounts and most of the time they will transfer you.
> 
> It might take a few calls but can be done and accounts can fix the issue.
> 
> The system flagged you, so it has disabled your instant pay.


They tell me the card i entered doesn't except instant pay and to get a hold of the card issuer. I called the issuer and they didn't see an issue. Ill try calling again and asking for the accounts department specifically!


----------



## 13thxiuhcuatl (3 mo ago)

Any updates? I'm having the same issue.


----------

